# Food Safety News - 02/07/2021...  Keep foodborne illness away from your Super Bowl end zone



## daveomak.fs (Feb 7, 2021)

*Keep foodborne illness away from your Super Bowl end zone*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Feb 07, 2021 12:03 am contributed Score a touchdown this year with your Super Bowl LV snacks by keeping bacteria out of the end zone. While your Super Bowl traditions may look different this year given COVID-19 and the need to maintain social distancing, your plans probably still involve food. Whether you are cooking your favorite munchies from scratch or... Continue Reading

*Large outbreak in Greece linked to tap water*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2021 12:01 am More than 600 people fell sick in Greece in early 2019 with contaminated tap water the most likely source, according to a recent research report. In total, 638 gastroenteritis cases were recorded with symptom onset from late January to early February 2019. However, scientists estimated the actual burden of disease was much higher, according to... Continue Reading

*Publisher’s Platform: Is the FDA reviving the MDP without telling us?*
By Bill Marler on Feb 06, 2021 01:58 pm Opinion The FDA is launching a new, temporary testing program for the romaine lettuce from commercial coolers in the Yuma, AZ, growing region. Romaine from the area has been linked to several foodborne illness outbreaks in recent years. Samples will be tested for Shiga toxin-producing Escherichia coli (STEC) and Salmonella spp. as part of ongoing surveillance efforts following the spring 2018... Continue Reading


----------

